# Sample Reference Form / Reference Letter



## The Triscut (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello,

One of my references has requested a sample PROFESSIONAL ENGINEER ENGAGEMENT RECORD AND REFERENCE FORM, and sample reference letter if necessary. Does the BOARD FOR PROFESSIONAL ENGINEERS, LAND SURVEYORS, AND GEOLOGISTS expect references to write a letter, or just briefly explain why they filled in certain options on the the form? This engineer doesn't work with me, but had reviewed my work on multiple occasions, so he would check the reviewed work box and have to explain what work of mine he has reviewed I assume, but should he go beyond that?

Thank you.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Mar 16, 2015)

You should be able to find this on your state board's website. What state are you referring to?


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Mar 16, 2015)

After a quick search, I'm guessing California.

Does this help?

Instructions: http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/applicants/pe_errf_instructions_2010.pdf

Form: http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/pubs/forms/perefsfrm.pdf
Website: http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/applicants/appintrope.shtml


----------



## The Triscut (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes, I am applying in California. I hadn't seen the first link, so that will be useful. I will just tell him to give what information is requested and to not worry about writing a full letter to accompany the form.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## ptatohed (Mar 22, 2015)

You should indicate which state you are asking about.

The instructions to you and to your reference are pretty clear in the application instructions.

http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/applicants/appintrope.shtml


----------



## ZEZO4 (Dec 27, 2018)

For the professional engineering engagement record and reference form part B, is it okay to be printed by the reference? or it must be handwritten by the reference?


----------



## Geralyn (Jul 18, 2019)

the reference is to hand write in part B.  The applicant is expected to have part A and the other forms typed.


----------

